# Upper Cape on bay side



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Anything happening from King Nummy on up the bay for the "striped ones"


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Not much*

The bite has slacked off a little here. Lots of shorts in the back bays.


----------

